# I upgraded to komplete 13. Racks based blocks show in trial mode. What to do?



## JPQ (May 12, 2021)

I upgraded to komplete 13 (from 9). Racks based blocks show in trial mode. What to do? Even quick tested blocks dont be aeem be demoversion. And ni access talks demo version. I use Windows 10 pro i allready contacted support.


----------

